# FCC finally gave approval for services in Alaska and Hawaii



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Seems like FCC was busy today. A link from Anchorage Daily News:

http://www.adn.com/2011/01/18/1655102/fcc-gives-temporary-go-ahead-for.html


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Gee, wonder why the NAB is against commercial free competition?


----------

